# Độn thái dương là gì ? Các phương pháp độn thái dương



## luuanh95 (22/7/19)

*Độn thái dương là gì*
Hiện nay, có 3 phương pháp_ độn thái dương_ hóp phổ biến

Thái dương đầy đặn tạo cho gương mặt bạn vẻ phúc hậu, hiền hòa. Vùng trán sẽ tràn đầy và rạng ngời hơn chứa đựng tố chất của một trí tuệ thông minh, nhạy bén.






​Tuy nhiên, đến độ tuổi nhất định, hai bên thái dương sẽ bị lõm vào trong sẽ khiến cho gương mặt mất cân đối, già nua, theo hình dạng trái lê. Tùy vào tình trạng khuyết điểm ở thái dương và mong muốn cụ thể của khách hàng  bác sĩ sẽ tư vấn phương pháp phẫu thuật thẩm mỹ độn thái dương phù hợp.

*Các phương pháp độn thái dương*
*Tiêm filer:*
Đây là phương pháp phẫu thuật thẩm mỹ độn thái dương được khá nhiều khách hàng ưu tiên lựa chọn. Với phương pháp này, sau khi đo vẽ vùng cần thực hiện, bác sĩ sẽ tiến hành _tiêm thái dương_ để giúp thái dương thêm đày đặn.






​Kết quả sẽ duy trì được từ 9 – 12 tháng, sau đó nếu muốn tiếp tục duy trì vẻ đẹp bạn phải tiêm lại chất làm đầy.

*Bằng mõ tự thân:*
Độn thái dương bằng mỡ tự thân đã được xử lý ly tâm cũng là một trong những cách giúp thái dương đầy đặn hơn. Thời gian duy trì với việc độn thái dương bằng mỡ tự thân lâu hơn việc tiêm filler, có thể lên đến vài năm. Nhưng sau đó, bạn vẫn phải tiêm lại nếu muốn duy trì vẻ đẹp.





​
*Vậy có nên độn thái dương không?*
Vậy,_ Có nên độn thái dương không_? Độn thái dương là giải pháp tối ưu khắc phục tình trạng thái dương hóp, lõm và không cân đối giúp bạn sở hữu vầng thái dương đầy đặn, phúc hậu, khắc phục tình trạng gò má cao khiến khuôn mặt trở nên góc cạnh, khắc khổ và đập tan những định kiến xã hội.

Độn thái dương là một dạng tiểu phẫu đơn giản, sử dụng các thủ thuật thẩm mỹ do các bác sĩ thẩm mỹ hàng đầu tiến hành nên rất an toàn, không đau, không sưng, không thâm tím và không cần thời gian nghỉ dưỡng.


----------

